# Detecting Timing Chain Jump



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

What's the easiest/fastest way of checking to see if the timing chain has jumped a tooth? Is the rocker cover the only thing that needs to come off? If so, what am i looking for?

I'm having performance problems above 3,000RPM and I've checked all of the obvious and then some and I can't find anything wrong with the truck. I'm wondering if the chain jumped. It's a 1994 2.4L and I'm told these had the plastic guides that wear.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

With the numerous recommendations to check the timing chain that i see in this forum, I'm surprised that no one has any advice?


----------



## rdixiemiller (Mar 6, 2008)

Check the ignition timing with a timing light. If the chain has jumped, you will be way out of whack. You can also pull the valve cover and run #1 to TDC on a firing stroke. See if both intake and exhaust valves are completely closed. Normally, if the chain jumps, the motor quits very soon thereafter because it keeps jumping every time you start the engine. If you install a new chain one tooth off, it will usually run so-so.


----------

